# potato flowers



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

Are potato flowers useful to bees for either pollen or nectar? There are large fields of these near my house ranging in color from white to red.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have potatos and honestly have never seen a honey bee on them.
Dan


----------

